

Rails Admin Plugins Reviewed - ericb
http://www.joesniff.co.uk/critique/rails-admins-plugins-review.html

======
ericb
I've been pretty impressed with Active Scaffold. I'm using it in an Admin
portal I'm building for a pre-paid cell phone company and it probably saved me
a month or more over rolling my own.

